# deposit payed!



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

so getting my beardie this weekend.

such a lovely little one with orangey and red markings.

but one thing i am wondering is, should a 5 month old beardie be 6 inches long?

or bigger?

cause the one i'm getting is about that size and so are it's litter mates...

thanks.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Bit on the small side! :gasp:


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

clob91 said:


> so getting my beardie this weekend.
> 
> such a lovely little one with orangey and red markings.
> 
> ...


Our 5mth old is around 15" long.


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

my female of that age is 12-13" and my male is 13-14 ".

sounds small to me.


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

i'm guessing it might be a tad younger than i've been led to believe then lol.

well as long as he's healthy, thats all that matters to me  he's very alert and always watching me lol, awesome!:whistling2:


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

As long as your happy......he could be alot younger than the person is saying or if to much inbreeding the whole lot could be runts..........


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

i think theyre prob a lot younger than they said, 

but we'll see. all their stock is pretty good and have bought frm there before so it should be ok


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Well hope it all goes well x


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't forget to post pics :whistling2:


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

I would guess they are about 2 - 3 mths old our babies are 7 inches and 8 weeks old


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Beardies should be hitting 6" long at 5-7 weeks old... 

I'd be extremely concerned that either the seller is lying about their age, or that the babies haven't been looked after properly... Or that they've had their tails bitten off and would be a lot longer if they had full tails...?


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

no i've had a look and no scars on ends of tails and they look normal and healthy, maybe their supplier passed on the wrong info? :gasp:


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Maybe their dwarfs lol sorry


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

lol, dwarfs, dunno bout that...:gasp:

will get piccys as soon as poss


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

yes definately sounds quite small! my baby is 12 weeks old and is 10 and half inches!


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

RNelson said:


> Maybe their dwarfs lol sorry


:lol2:...........short body, no neck and little legs :gasp:

Maybe Rankins...........:2thumb:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

well, will get pic taken tomorrow, when i go up and see her/him..

then will see if u guys have any opinions lol


thanks


----------



## Freespirit (Jun 30, 2009)

My new beardy is small too. 7inch at 4 months old. I was told reds are a bit smaller.


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

well as soon as i get mine home, i'm gonna give it some good food and a nice enclosure lol.










glad i built mine, glass will be here this week,

will have loads of more space than in the shop  and climbing space :2thumb:


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

i have a question......how do u get your babies to sit still long enough to measure lol


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

lol, fast little ones huh 

i measured by eyed, got this thing in my art classes where i've had to learn to measure by eye 

so i know he's around 6 inches long, am taking a measuring tape and a camera today so i can give you an idea how big he is.
:gasp:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

i think he's around 6-9 inches after measuring.

he/she has grown considerably since last seeing it!

and colours bit brighter


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

As your buying from a pet shop, how many beardies do they have in the one viv? Does it or did it have a lot of competion for food? I help out in a reptile shop and some of the baby beardies don't grow that much until the new owner takes them home and they get a lot of attention and no longer have competion for food. It can be suprising how quickly they take off after that. Not saying this is what happened just what can happen. Lovely looking beardie tho!! You got a name for it yet?


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

He looks great!:2thumb: and what a long tail he has!.......european origins have shorter tails and the US line oringins have longer tails........
He is lovely:flrt:


----------



## scotty110788 (May 11, 2009)

clob91 said:


> well as soon as i get mine home, i'm gonna give it some good food and a nice enclosure lol.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


What UV source is in there, if there id a tube, it needs lowered or branches risen to meet it, i think its 5inches


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

mackem hiss said:


> As your buying from a pet shop, how many beardies do they have in the one viv? Does it or did it have a lot of competion for food? I help out in a reptile shop and some of the baby beardies don't grow that much until the new owner takes them home and they get a lot of attention and no longer have competion for food. It can be suprising how quickly they take off after that. Not saying this is what happened just what can happen. Lovely looking beardie tho!! You got a name for it yet?


yep lol, either vousa or malakas 



monkfish2uk said:


> He looks great!:2thumb: and what a long tail he has!.......european origins have shorter tails and the US line oringins have longer tails........
> He is lovely:flrt:


yes, i know, and he/she is the biggest and most active out of the litter now so glad i chose this one  sooo pretty!



scotty110788 said:


> What UV source is in there, if there id a tube, it needs lowered or branches risen to meet it, i think its 5inches


we have a 10.0 uvb in there, i was going to sort this out just before the glass goes in this weekend  am getting a few more branches in a bit


----------

